
Finland adds the demoscene as a UNESCO intangible world cultural heritage - adunk
http://demoscene-the-art-of-coding.net/2020/04/15/breakthrough-finland-accepts-demoscene-on-their-national-list-of-intangible-cultural-heritage-of-humanity/
======
bane
This is fantastic in so many ways. As a demoscener going back to the early
90s, I know myself and other people in the scene enjoy the extraordinary value
the scene provides us. I think just as important is that among other
intangible assets around the world, the demoscene is particularly vibrant --
with tens (maybe hundreds) of thousands of people participating, enjoying, or
at least knowing about the scene.

It's a big source of innovation, an amazing social activity, and has quietly
just _done_ things for years that were thought to not be possible, or to be
very very hard. It definitely has it's own culture, way of doing things,
ideas, ethos, philosophy, and most importantly, is constantly evolving. It's
amazingly aware of what's to come as well as effortlessly incorporating its
own heritage.

Believe it or not it's around half a century old and going strong!

~~~
vardump
Old scener here. But those are days past, and I prefer it that way. Did learn
C64 and Amiga inside out. Was there at Assembly to see Second Reality when it
won the compo. Good times. :-)

~~~
unixhero
Demo scene parties are ongoing globally. They are not past.

~~~
vardump
Didn't suggest so. Although I have to say I prefered how it was back then. No
gaming apart from floppy throwing compo. :-)

~~~
Digit-Al
I can see how your statement could be misinterpreted, it was slightly
ambiguous. I did, upon careful reading, realise you probably meant that it was
in your past and you were happy not to go back, but saying "in the past"
rather than "in my past" made it sound a little as if you were dismissing the
scene in general as being in the past - and possibly irrelevant.

Hope that helps clear up the misunderstanding between yourself and previous
poster :-)

~~~
vardump
Thanks, you're right. I do still occasionally follow 8-bit and 68k Amiga &
Atari demoscene. [https://pouet.net](https://pouet.net) FTW!

Sadly I no longer own genuine hardware. Maybe I'll buy C64 and Amiga once
again one day...

------
bhouston
Hilarious. I wouldn't have expected that ever to happen.

So much talent in the Finish scene and they were so good at advertizing their
accomplishments in a way that was energizing to fellow nerds.

It was the biggest reason I ended up getting so deep into computer graphics --
I wanted to be as "cool" as they were. How else could you be "cool" by sitting
at your computer BBS chatting all night doing math and algorithms? Such an
awesome time.

I know that mrdoob of three.js also got into coding via the demoscene.

(My old 1990's era demo scene stuff: [https://benhouston3d.com/#High_School-
Era_and_Earlier_Projec...](https://benhouston3d.com/#High_School-
Era_and_Earlier_Projects) [https://hornet.scene.org/cgi-bin/scene-
search.cgi?search=Azu...](https://hornet.scene.org/cgi-bin/scene-
search.cgi?search=Azure) )

~~~
ionwake
I always had a man crush on mr doob as I spent years on three.js hoping he
would notice my stuff but I never got around to publishing any of it I even
spent 5 years on a three.js game Im still hoping to release

~~~
evere
Care to share any if your progress?

~~~
mrdoob2
Yeah! I want to see! :D

~~~
spiderfarmer
Awesome.

------
gwittel
This makes me so happy. The demoscene is what made me want to learn to program
in the first place. The first demo I saw was Heartquake by Iguana (Asm 1994) -
[http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=364](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=364)
. I can still hear the credits music in my head. Jare and team, if you read
this -- thank you!

Never did get around to making my own demo, but I owe finding my career path
early in life to the demoscene. So many fond memories (esp early 90s through
00s).

I have and will spend countless hours coding to demoscene music (good and
bad). To me, the unique thing somewhat lost in my avg day to day development
life is that this is a fundamentally self driven challenge that can cross many
CS disciplines combined with the art of practice. A demo pushes one in many
directions at once: art, math, graphics, data structures, optimization,
mechanical sympathy, sound, etc. (There's a reason there is a lot of game dev
<-> scene crossover.). You can work in isolation, or as a group. However, a
group is more common since most people can't do it all.

Digression aside -- Could we use the demoscene as a gateway for future
engineers? A STEM + demo style toolkit?

~~~
bane
Oh man, the ending credits to that demo blew me away. This was only 3 years
after Michael Jackson's Black & White, and a couple after Terminator 2 and
here was basically kids doing the same special effect on commodity PCs in
real-time. (not to mention commercial game quality 3d terrain)

As for your question: coding used to be really viewed as a creative activity,
akin to any other art form. Now it's just data plumbing and CRUD apps. For the
people who really still view coding as an art, the demoscene can absolutely be
a gateway.

I think the most important thing being in the scene taught me was how to do
teamwork on a complex technical project with vague and ambiguous requirements.
I didn't encounter another environment like that until maybe grad school and
professional development work. It prepared me in ways I still rely on, decades
later.

The competitive nature of the scene also prepares people well to work in non-
academic/commercial places where the only proof of success is winning.
Academia has nothing quite like this.

~~~
gwittel
That’s a really good point about preparing for industry. So many people don’t
get much experience starting from a blank slate.

I think for me, the question is how to make it a more obvious gateway. As a
child we had things like the spartan C64 or logo. There are some modern
equivalents but most are simple. Hard to inspire kids with that compared to
what they see (vs an 80s kid). Perhaps on online repl (like shadertoy) plus a
demo 101 lib with pre baked effect routines and simple graphics primitives?

~~~
jowiar
I think the two places I'm seeing this right now are in the Processing/P5
community ([https://editor.p5js.org](https://editor.p5js.org)), and
interesting things built on top of Glitch.

Hydra is fascinating -- I sat down with it for a couple hours and was having
lots of fun layering transformations on top of webcam input.
[https://github.com/ojack/hydra](https://github.com/ojack/hydra)

------
anonu
This is awesome. A great way to bring attention to and protect humanity's
cultural heritage - especially in these times of self isolation.

I thought this list of other Living Heritage items - referenced in one of the
article links [1] - was pretty cool:

    
    
      Playing and building the kantele
      Playing and building the jouhikantele (bowed lyre)
      Playing the musical saw
      National Culture Days of the Deaf
      Ryijy tradition
      Making of Tommi knives
      Puppetry
      Bedtime story tradition
      Demoscene
      Living Christmas Calendar of Käpylä
      Horsemanship of the Roma
      Kalevala bone setting
    

[1] [https://www.museovirasto.fi/en/articles/demoskene-
sahansoitt...](https://www.museovirasto.fi/en/articles/demoskene-sahansoitto-
ja-romanien-hevostaidot-elavan-perinnon-kansalliseen-luetteloon-12-uutta-
kohdetta)

~~~
Fnoord
Impressive list. Isn't it up to future civilizations which parts of our
culture become heritage? What is the benefit of defining it as such?
Protecting the culture? At what cost?

I don't mean to downplay the importance, I'm just wondering if it is up to us,
and if it is worth it. Heck, can we even reasonably decide if such is worth
it? Does it matter? I don't know.

~~~
rob74
Well, all the items in the list are already "heritage" (you can include the
demoscene too, which at >20 years old can also be considered "heritage" in our
fast-moving field). Generally things which get on these UNESCO lists are those
which a country considers to be particularly important/unique/characteristic
of the country, and the benefit is attracting attention to them and thus
contributing to their continued existence/protection.

One random example: there are lots of Roman ruins, but if the 4th-century
palace of a Roman emperor is almost continually inhabited and turned into a
medieval city, that's pretty unique and worthy of the UNESCO list
([https://whc.unesco.org/en/list/97/](https://whc.unesco.org/en/list/97/)).

~~~
toyg
> 20? More like > 30...

For comparison, it’s as “heritage” now as WWII-related items were in 1980 -
i.e. quite a bit for sure.

------
wenc
I was introduced to the demoscene via Future Crew's (Finnish) Second Reality.
It made my computer do things I didn't know it could do.

That also coincided with my introduction to the Gravis Ultrasound (GUS), a
sound card with (patch-based) MIDI capabilities vastly superior to Sound
Blaster 16's tinny FM synthesis output at the time, and which was extremely
popular among demo programmers.

Growing up, I had this notion that all the best (close-to-the-metal)
programmers in the world were either Danes, Russians or Finns. Every Linux
boot screen back in the day displayed the name "Hannu Savolainen". And SSH
I've always associated with "Tatu Ylönen".

~~~
schoen
I always thought of Ylönen as being pronounced something like /jʌ'loʊnɛn/, but
then when I went to Finland I learned that it's something like /'ylønen/. (The
stress is on the first syllable and the y is purely a vowel, not a consonant.)

~~~
doikor
Protip: In Finnish the stress is almost always on the first syllable.

Only exceptions being some expressive words "juma'lattoman" "päin'vastoin" ('
for where the stress is).

------
skrebbel
This is nice, I guess, but I'm still not sure how this has any benefit for
anybody except that demoscene now shares a list on Wikipedia with some folk
dances and knitting patterns.

I think it's much more newsworthy that the Revision Demoparty happened last
weekend despite the corona pandemic. It was fully online but still a 72-hour
non stop event. Many of the releases are mind-blowing, check
[https://pouet.net](https://pouet.net)

~~~
TekMol
Looked up the winner in the 64k competition and it seems to be this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tirAdWbceak](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tirAdWbceak)

To be honest, it looks like a techno video from the 90s to me.

~~~
WillKirkby
The 64k compo was particularly weak this year. I'd recommend checking out the
4k intro and 4k executable graphics compos for some stellar work.

~~~
Sharlin
I think Assembly eliminated 64k years ago, because 4k for all practical
purposes had become the new 64k, and 64k entries had been scarce and not super
impressive for a while.

~~~
GuB-42
Things come and go.

At Revision 2015 to 2017, the PC 64k compo was absolutely insane, with
production values exceeding pretty much every other category, including
unconstrained PC demos. If 4k is the new 64k, 64k at that time became the new
PC demo.

256 bytes is the big (hum...) thing now. With one ridiculous entry that
managed to pack 8 different effects, with music and transitions
[https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=85227](https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=85227)

------
kelvin0
I wish I had grown up in Finland! The demoscene was a faraway oasis of pure
geek fun I never reached as a younger and thristy programmer.

~~~
bane
The good news is that it's a global activity. If you live anywhere in Europe,
there's like to be a party you can attend. Australia and North America has a
few, and some great competition has come out of Japan in the last few years.

More importantly, anybody can host a competition and have a party. The local
party scene is really the heart and soul of the scene. Get 20-30 people
together, hang out in somebody's basement for a weekend, and at the end have a
competition with whatever people have had lying around on their computers.

1 - [https://www.demoparty.net/](https://www.demoparty.net/)

~~~
raverbashing
The parties might be not happening for a while now, but it is true that Demos
are a very democratic activity and caters to a great breadth of programmers.

Yes, there are hyper-specialized groups that can cram a full 3D-shooter in 64k
but you don't need to do that. You can play with something simpler.

~~~
bane
Right! There was actually a pretty great Java demo at Revision this year.

------
sharken
I think many European countries could do the same, Denmark also had its fair
share of the demo scene back in the day.

I still remember names such as Kefrens and Dexion and it’s a bit amazing to
find a detailed account of a demo event that took place in 1990,
[http://janeway.exotica.org.uk/party.php?id=92](http://janeway.exotica.org.uk/party.php?id=92)

Link to Megademo 8 by Kefrens with a runtime of almost an hour:
[http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Megademo%208+Ami...](http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Megademo%208+Amiga)

~~~
jackbravo
Are campus party events similar to demoscene? In Mexico (Guadalajara) they
were renamed to talent land, but still have the same vibe as campus party.

~~~
sharken
As i recall a demo scene event could be called a copyparty (source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoscene](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoscene)),
but that was before there was a focus on stopping pirated software.

Those demo scene events i attended was a mix of creating demos, but also LAN
gaming as we know it today.

I do not remember campus party events that well, but i think the focus was
more on gaming and hacking and not so much on presenting demos and having
prizes for the best ones.

Talent land sounds like you want to reach out to a less nerdy audience, but
for me the nerdiness is the charm of these events :)

------
isaacn
The demoscene was one of the things that got me into programming in the mid
90's. I think it is awesome that it is being recognized in this way... youtube
link to Future Crew Tribute for pure nostalgia:)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yzzg19MvHA&list=PLE_ArT5Ajr...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yzzg19MvHA&list=PLE_ArT5AjrvOD1LjZW6xOWTeM9GHqEgmM&index=20&t=0s)

------
fhools
This is wonderful. Reading a WIRED magazine article on the demo scene when I
was a early teen was what got me into programming in the first place.

~~~
pavlov
Thanks for reminding me about this Wired article from 1995:

[https://www.wired.com/1995/07/democoders/](https://www.wired.com/1995/07/democoders/)

Web version is missing all the screenshots and crazy '90s print design,
unfortunately.

~~~
ebj73
Here's the full original print version too:

[https://archive.org/details/eu_Wired-1995-07_OCR/page/n145/m...](https://archive.org/details/eu_Wired-1995-07_OCR/page/n145/mode/2up)

Wired Magazine during the years 1995, 1996 and 1997 had something a bit
magical about it, the way I remember it. You could sort of feel, while reading
it, that it was a harbinger of great, great things to come, both from
technology in general, and the fusion of personal computing and the internet
in particular. It generally was a pleasure to read the magazine in those days.

------
ChrisArchitect
this recognition gives me lots of warm feels. The number of aspects that the
demoscene brought together: programming, art, music, an online world of
connection, and community - was incredible and had a huge impact on me when I
discovered and learned more about it as a young kid in the early 90s.

All I can think of to commend this occasion is Future Crew 'Second Reality' :)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw17c70uJes](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw17c70uJes)

------
carapace
Yeah, good. "A Mind is Born" is an intangible world cultural heritage IMO:
[https://linusakesson.net/scene/a-mind-is-
born/](https://linusakesson.net/scene/a-mind-is-born/)

------
jng
Bravo Finland. I remember attending Assembly'94 in Helsinki. So many good
things came from the demoscene, including Tran's PMODE...

------
dfc
What is a "national UNESCO list"? I can't tell if it's a bad translation or
just a misappropriation of UNESCO.

~~~
schoen
I think that UNESCO members maintain their own lists of cultural heritage, and
then they can also nominate some of those to be on the UNESCO international
lists.

The linked article from the linked article says

> The Ministry of Education and Culture has inscribed 12 new elements on the
> National Inventory of Living Heritage. The National Inventory, which adheres
> to UNESCO’s Convention for the Safeguarding of the Intangible Cultural
> Heritage, currently comprises a total of 64 elements. The Finnish Heritage
> Agency is responsible for the implementation of the Convention in Finland.

So I think the idea is that under this treaty, each country does have its own
lists, which are maintained following rules and principles created by UNESCO,
but where the content doesn't have to be approved by other member states.

What I saw elsewhere in this thread is that Finland is currently nominating
sauna culture to be added to the international list at the December UNESCO
meeting. But I think that requires a consensus of other countries, where these
twelve additions (including the demoscene) don't -- the Finnish government
concluded on its own that they meet UNESCO's criteria for being significant
enough _in Finland_ to be publicly recognized and protected.

------
starpilot
From the country whose anthem is Darude - Sandstorm. This vid is fucking
AWESOME [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db5f-A-
vSyw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db5f-A-vSyw)

------
fangorn
I wonder if this means one can now obtain a grant from Ministry of Culture to
cultivate this officially recognised tradition/heritage activity. Imagine a
career not stemming from what one learned creating demoes, but in actual
creating demoes. Even if it was lousy money, just the concept is mind
boggling.

Plus, there would be no shortage of potential donors, from broadly speaking
the same field, that would be happy to sponsor this culturally important
organisation (aka demo group).

Never would have crossed my mind typing my hands off on good old C64...

------
comfymatrix
I love the demoscene. I’ve been trying to get into it for some time now but
it’s actually hard in terms of that are _very_ little if any resources aimed
at beginners and demo examples _and_ tutorials.

The resources I’ve found are either incomplete or assume one is already
familiar with the domain.

I understand graphics to the extent I’ve written a raytacer and a “semi-
caster”, but can’t find my foot in demos, especially translating my existing
graphics knowledge to ASM.

Anyone have any resources or information I may have missed?

~~~
loveJesus
Praise the Lord, I found
[https://in4k.github.io/wiki/win32](https://in4k.github.io/wiki/win32) to have
useful links. Particularly Compofiller studio is quite easy to get started
with and rather well done. To make a final compressed executable takes a
couple of steps, where you have to switch the mode and minify the shader code
which is on the Compofiller UI before creating the executable. If you can do
some coding on shadertoy.com it is rather easy to transfer to a production
here.

For the music, a suggestion would be to download the free version of
renoise.com which is full featured and works fine for making demos. It is a
good piece of software and worth the amount they ask for the full version if
you can do it too i think. And then download the
[http://4klang.untergrund.net/](http://4klang.untergrund.net/) 4klang vst and
use it with Renoise. You set up multiple instruments that link to the same
instance of the VST instead of multiple instances of the VST and use different
channels for each instrument (basically use the version that shows up top
after you create one instance) and you can start by loading one of the preset
patches included with 4klang. You record the songs in the 4klang vst and then
put the generated files in the compofiller studio project directory and once
it recompiles it has your new song.

I played around with this for the release i helped make for revision 2020 (
[https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=85364](https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=85364)
glsl source included ) Glory to Jesus, After this you can go lower level with
the other 4k tutorials learning how to integrate with other assemblers or
perhaps C++ compilers including Visual Studio community edition. It is
possible to make even 4ks in C. If you want to get started in assembler i
would recommend starting with the 256byte intros in a freedos installation.
While I included source code in a 256byte that was presented at revision, i
would start out with other tutorials.

Start out by researching some basic instructions to be able to set memory in a
loop to a pointer in es:di. The basic instructions to set memory and
registers, increment, compare, jump. Look a little bit into interrupts to be
able to detect a keypress, or set graphics mode with 256 colors.

So for a freedos program you can do this with "mov ax, 13h; int 10h;" at the
beginning of the program, set a label for the frame_loop_aleluya, then a label
for the pixel_loop_aleluya (praising God in my code makes it more enjoyable)
write to 0xA0000 for 320*200 bytes in the pixel_loop then detecting if a
keypress has been made with "mov ah, 1;int 16h;jz frame_loop_aleluya" and then
back to text mode "mov ax, 3h; int 10h" at the end of your program with ret.
You can play around with that to make your first own little asm intro. Compile
it with nasm to a .com. This is included in freedos.There is a little more
boilerplate that goes into a .com as well, put "BITS 16; org 100h; section
.text;" and a start: label . This works if you have no memory variables of
your own, which is fine for a first step.

Sorry, this is my first hacker news comment so i will see how this looks and
make corrections if needed, and post a small full sample program as a reply.
God guide us and bless you in Jesus name

~~~
loveJesus
Praise the Lord!
[https://gist.github.com/loveJesus/29b85c3d8d6f4fa5cc85d4f33c...](https://gist.github.com/loveJesus/29b85c3d8d6f4fa5cc85d4f33cf446c0)
is a verbosely commented simple intro that compiles to 44 bytes. The source is
just over the length where I think it would be better to visit the link than
post it directly. If someone else could tell me their thoughts on proper
protocol here i appreciate it. God guide us and bless you in Jesus Holy name

~~~
sharken
Perhaps you could also make a YouTube video showing what the intro does,
installing Freedos and nasm is not that simple.

------
egypturnash
I feel like the inevitable outcome of this is that in a few years we will
start seeing some seriously next-level Finnish demos dominating the
competitions, all of which give thanks to one government art grant program or
another in the middle of their ending shout-outs to other scene groups.

Which sounds _totally awesome_ IMHO.

------
atum47
Yeah, I knew I wasn't wasting my time. I have made two (maybe more) projects
that involves generative art:

[https://victorribeiro.com/radio/](https://victorribeiro.com/radio/)

[https://victorribeiro.com/showFractal/](https://victorribeiro.com/showFractal/)

the first one I'm thiking about adding more stations. It used to have a few
more, but chrome wont allow a page served over https to link content that is
not served as https, so I had to remove a lot of radios. =(

~~~
Eremotherium
Couldn't you just have proxied them over your own host Don't know what gear
you're on but with e.g. Hetzner you get 20 TB for 3€/month

------
xchip
I used to be a demoscener, and watching other do amazing things is what
inspired me to learn computer graphics and write my own demos. It was not only
that, it was the amazing people that took the time to teach me and encouraged
me to do better. Still nowadays that same spirit of being amazed by tech and
willing to replicate what I find fascinating is still burning in me, I hope I
will stay this way for many years. Thanks Demosceners!

------
FraKtus
The demoscene did motivate me in the '90s to start to create real-time video
effects that I could synchronize to the music.

It led me to create my own company and it's still there 25 years later.

While I was never part of it because I had an Apple II and then a Macintosh
that was never used by the scene, the demos were for me a technological demo
of where we can go with a tool to be used by artists or musicians.

------
kebman
Anybody still miss the Atari vs Amiga war? I think it's probably still raging
somewhere. Good times! Thank you for all the great demos! :D

~~~
vardump
Not ever since Amiga won. ;-)

Kidding aside, I do love to see new Atari ST(e) demos. Don't care much for
Falcon or accelerated Amiga demos, just about great 68000 demos.

------
BurningFrog
Asymptotically, much like every San Francisco laundromat will be historical,
every Earth location will be a world cultural heritage .

------
blakespot
Lovely. Enjoying scenedemos is the main thing I do with all my Amigas, Atari
ST, C64, A8, and even Apple Lisa. Great to see this!

------
easton_s
Future Crew demos got me into programming. Scream Tracker set me on a life
long love of making music. The demoscene significantly altered the trajectory
of my life.

------
ultimoo
For those that didn't know what this is (like me):

> Demoskene is an international community focused on demos, programming,
> graphics and sound creatively real-time audiovisual performances.

------
luismerino
Just registered to say this: That's awesome!! <3

Now that I am here: do you know of any resources (books, tutorials, repos)
that explain the techniques used in the demoscene?

~~~
Minor49er
Denthor of Asphyxia's tutorials taught me quite a bit years ago
[http://archive.gamedev.net/archive/reference/listed82.html?c...](http://archive.gamedev.net/archive/reference/listed82.html?categoryid=130)

Dave Brackeen's VGA Programming in C tutorials also show off graphics modes
and optimizations for things like primitive drawing, bitmaps, etc. I used this
to create a game years ago
[http://www.brackeen.com/vga/index.html](http://www.brackeen.com/vga/index.html)

There also used to be a site called ProgrammersHaven (later renamed
ProgrammersHeaven that seems to have dumped all of its original content). This
site had a collection of random programs and source files, many of which
showed off demoscene techniques (parallax, plasma, 3D, bumpmapping, etc)

~~~
luismerino
Thx!

That reminds me the nehe tutorials:
[https://nehe.gamedev.net/](https://nehe.gamedev.net/)

~~~
CodeGlitch
Now there's a name I've not heard in a long long time...

------
ddingus
Oh this is such a good move! I love the demo scene, and it is cultural
heritage for sure. Long live the scene, and we all really should participate
at least once.

------
rgomez
Love this thing, well done Finland. If a guy plugging a banana in a wall is a
form of art... why not the demoscene? Of course it is.

------
amelius
Makes me wonder at what point will they put the entirety of YouTube under the
protection of their cultural heritage umbrella?

------
wendyshu
"Demoscene" is like "informatics", an ostensibly English word but used
primarily by non-native speakers.

------
timwaagh
I don't think this is going to be a popular opinion, but what is the use of
designating something as UNESCO world heritage? Doesn't the protection it
would require keep budget away from other things, like COVID? I understand
that its nice to get recognized though.

~~~
ganzuul
Whatever helps keep people at home is a good investment right now.

Problem with generalizations is that they generally don't hold up to concrete
examples.

------
abductee_hg
hopefully this will help w/ things like this:

[https://www.pouet.net/topic.php?which=11891&page=1](https://www.pouet.net/topic.php?which=11891&page=1)

------
chrisweekly
I'm curious to what degree Codepen^1 is considered to be part of the
"demoscene".

1\. [https://codepen.io/popular/pens](https://codepen.io/popular/pens)

------
tibbydudeza
I used to own an Amiga ... good times.

------
ddingus
Someone has to do it:

Aaaaaaameeeeega!

------
abductee_hg
yeah, i am happy about this as well!

